# Help me with car/driving-puns!



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

I need a little quick help guys.  I am putting the finishing touches on my short-story-that-turned-into-a-novella, _Driven_.
It has to do with driving, so I started out making the chapter names car-and-driving-related puns.

I have:
Driver's Ed
Head-on Collision
Incident Report
Moving Violation
License and Registration
Valid Identification
Signs of a Struggle <<< that's not quite... right...
Witness Statement

And then I have 6 more chapters I need to name...

Throw some car and driving phrases at me? I can't think of any more! 
I either have to come up with enough to make this work, or give up on the naming scheme.

And Signs of a Struggle doesn't really work... so I may need to replace that one >_< 
That's not really a car or driving thing. More of an investigation thing. Though that's also valid. It doesn't fit the theme.

Any ideas?


----------



## barbie888 (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't read and drive  (something to do with texting IDK)

Oh! Hit and Run


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

Crash Test Dummy
Blind Spot
Wear and Tear
Recall Notice


----------



## IntoTheCloset (Feb 22, 2015)

Is it driving you nuts? Or are you perhaps tooting your own horn?


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

IntoTheCloset said:


> Is it driving you nuts? Or are you perhaps tooting your own horn?


I'll toot my own horn when the story is published XD
In the meantime, yes, it's driving me nuts!


----------



## IntoTheCloset (Feb 22, 2015)

Screeching halt? Dead End?


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds fun!

Running on Empty
Out of Gas
Body Damage
Oil Change
Jump Start
Driving Under the Influence
Fender Bender
Bumper Sticker
Baby on Board
High Gear
Flat Tire
Totaled
Car Wreck
Burnt Rubber
Pedal to the Metal
Service Engine Soon


----------



## IntoTheCloset (Feb 22, 2015)

Breakneck speed? Fasten your seat belts? In the rear view?  

Tell me when to stop.


----------



## Roby (May 14, 2015)

Rear-view Mirror
Formula One
Slow Leak
The New Models
Fender Bender
Stick Shift


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Merge Lane
Traffic Light
Yield Sign
Turn Indicator
Stick Shift
Rearview Mirror
RPM
The Gas Pedal is on the Right
Brakelights
High Beams
Emergency Brake

That's all I've got for now.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## IntoTheCloset (Feb 22, 2015)

It's just a scratch. Rolling on twenties.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Did anyone mention Road Rage yet?

Rue


----------



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

Vintage car
Oldtimer
Lemon Law
Backfiring
Skidmarks
Rollover
Road Hog
Sunday driver


----------



## Ann Grant (Jul 16, 2015)

Sideswipe
Sticker Shock
Running on Empty
Running on Fumes
Blind Spot
Bugs on the Windshield
Tailgating
Pedal to the Metal
Yield
Exit Ramp
No Exit
Speed Bump
Roadkill

And don't forget.... Locked in the Trunk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Deadly Curves Ahead.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Fasten Your Seatbelts
Bumpy Ride
Drive-Thru Window
Glove Compartment
You Have Reached Your Destination
Deploy Airbags
Fifth Gear
I Can't Drive 55
Bucket T
To The Batmobile! (OK, maybe not...Dakota-mobile?  )
Floor It
If This Van's A-Rockin'...


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

telracs said:


> Deadly Curves Ahead.


.... This... sounds like an awesome name for a driving-related lesbian novel 

There's a lot of great stuff here guys! Thanks for all the ideas.  Hopefully I'll be able to come up with appropriate chapter titles with all this! I think so 

Man you guys are clever. And funny. :3

Robert: You weren't supposed to talk about the Dakota-mobile! Next you'll be telling people about the wolf cave! Uuugh.


----------



## barbie888 (Aug 26, 2013)

D.U.I


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Shei Darksbane said:


> Robert: You weren't supposed to talk about the Dakota-mobile! Next you'll be telling people about the wolf cave! Uuugh.


"Quick, Andrei! To the Wolf-Poles!"
"Holy unintended double entendre, Dakota!"
"Oh, shut up."


----------



## Ann Grant (Jul 16, 2015)

Under the Hood
Whiplash
Rubbernecking
Fast Lane
Slow Lane
Drive like a girl
Drive like a boss


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I wish I could help you, but I don't want to steer you in the wrong direction, or convince you to do something road rash. Anyway, I hope you'll be able to take the high road and shift your story into high gear.


----------



## NanSweet (Apr 14, 2015)

Alone in the HOA Lane
Crossing the Double Line
Motorcyles--Use Caution (Smart Cars, too)
Peelin' Out


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I have what I need now! These were great 
Much appreciated!


----------



## barbie888 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey SHei,

Tell Annathesa Awesome Gang shared her link on my FB page. I recognized Darksbane


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

barbie888 said:


> Hey SHei,
> 
> Tell Annathesa Awesome Gang shared her link on my FB page. I recognized Darksbane


They did?? that's weird... I wonder why.


----------



## barbie888 (Aug 26, 2013)

Probably because I've used Awesome Gang before so I'm on their mailing list. 

ETA: And they have my FB address


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

You should use Deadly Curves Ahead in your blurb instead of as a chapter title


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

Objects in Mirror ARE Larger than they appear
Keep On Truckin
This is for pinks!
and of course....
Do you know why I pulled you over?


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

Slippery when wet.
Steep grade ahead.

Cheers, Greg.


----------

